# My WVa Union Pacific Layout



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

Oil & Gas complex...Not completed but out on display....Foam sheets for the base,plumbing pipe for stacks,HO scale tank cars
for pickup by trucks to suppliers...Could not use S gage tank cars...Wouldn`t look right,to big....









My new #293 I received 4/10...It is now a UP Loco....









My Fairmont,WVa city, Union Pacific rail yard,work in progress....


----------



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

*My WVa Union Pacific layout*

Not completed yet...Needs to be painted....Foam on bottom,ceiling tiles the rest of the way up...
Purchased the shabby little shack on ebay..Love it !!









Mountain/Tunnel....Coopers Rocks WVa...1/2 Foam and 1/2 ceiling tiles upper half...Fox was bought at Walmart...They have all kinds of animals now....









My New UP #293 heading into the tunnel at Coopers Rocks...









Still in progress...But coming along nicely...Don`t have the room to make a layout that I really want...
This layout is 6x12....I would love a 6x24 for what I want to do....Only half of the Monongalia River is done...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That's really cool !!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe it's time to knock a wall down in the master bedroom?


----------



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

Don M.....My wife said put them in the attic,more room...Problem is,110+ in the summer up there....Winter,it`s probally around 50/55....To many stairs to climb....I have the layout in the basement....My basement is a good size(older home),but there are two small rooms that take up alot of space,and sink area,washer/dryer/water tank etc...I`m lucky I have a 6 by 12 layout....I can go to 6 x 14,but I lose my work/paint table etc...
Can`t lose my PAINTING area...God forbid !!! hahahahahaha!!!! Alamo


----------



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

I have made one mistake...I was going to put the green outside carpet people use for porche`s etc,down for looks,and holding the noise down...The engines are noisey on wood...I bought spray paint at Walmart...It`s $8 for a spray can....It`s called "Stone"....Comes in light brown,DK brown,light grey etc...I used the light grey over the layout...The grey has black,grey,white specks...I used the Light & Dk Brown,and Light grey for the rocks/mountains...I will have to get roadbed I think,to make the metal sounds of the wheels go away....or.....Take everything off the layout,and put the green turf down...Not sure if I will like the looks though !!....Alamo


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I merged the two threads.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I plan to build a spring coming down out of a hill in my new layout. It will probably be made like yours. Thanks for posting! My layout will be hanging from the attic floor joists in our detached garage. No basement OR attic in this house, but it's the right size for retirement years... low cost to heat or cool and low property taxes. Nice work Alamo.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Alamo.....storage tanks come in all different capacities.

The small one could be a 1000 gal, the other 2 could be 5000 gal next to your S tankers.
Build a couple bigger ones and add them to the depot along with the ones you have.


----------



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

Big Ed....I always knew the guys from NJ liked things big...Since I am originally from NYC(born downtown on Mott St,Little Italy)...We like things big also...But my layout is only 6x12...Might do what you say anyway...Alamo


----------



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

Gunrunnerjohn....Sure glad you combined the 2 posts...I started one post,went bact to Photobucket for another picture,and my post disapeared....So I started it again,and then there were two posts...I didn`t know how to combine them...Thanks...Alamo


----------



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

Another new UP boxcar hits the road....I need to get the sintered trucks etc frame...This has the Pikemaster frame & couplers..Ugh !!!Having a hard time finding Boxcar frames only...I need 2...Any help here ?? Thanks...Alamo


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very impressive layout.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe move the sink, washer and dryer outside?? The wife will understand....after she leaves you.


----------

